# Tussenvoegsel "TE" in werkwoordsconstructies



## eno2

Het gaat niet om "te" in de combinatie "om te", maar over zuivere werkwoordsconstructies met "te". 

Ik gebruik soms het tussenvoegsel "te" in werkwoordsconstructies, soms niet, louter op het gevoel. 

Een regel, raad of aanwijzing daarvoor vind ik niet. 

Voorbeeld: 

"No me jodas" (no me lo creo) biedt een aantal interpretaties maar is in een van zijn betekenissen van een dergelijke vulgair register in het Nederlands dat ik het niet eens *durf neerpennen.

Durf neer te pennen *zou ook goed zijn. *
*
In welke gevallen is het gebruik van "TE" noodzakelijk? *
*


----------



## ThomasK

Op deze lijst vind je al enkele hints inzake 'te'. Maar de verba zonder 'te' mis je dan wel.

Bekende verba met inf. zonder 'te' zijn - ik ga kort door de bocht - modale (...) verba, de zintuiglijke (_horen, zien_, ...), een aantal "assisterende" (_helpen, leren_, ...), ...


----------



## eno2

Thx. Prachtige link. Veel ingewikkelder dan ik vreesde, dat wel. Ik zal het in stapjes moeten verwerken. Een te-fout lijkt me meestal niet hinderlijk, het valt me nauwelijks op.


----------



## ThomasK

Nu, je hebt ook www.taalblad.be, daar kun je ook theorie en oefeningen vinden. Nu, bij sommige verba lijkt er mij ook iets in beweging, om bv. de "te" te laten vallen. Zoek daar eens op "te + inf.", en...


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> "No me jodas" (no me lo creo) biedt een aantal interpretaties maar is in een van zijn betekenissen van een dergelijke vulgair register in het Nederlands dat ik het niet eens *durf neerpennen.
> 
> Durf neer te pennen *zou ook goed zijn.


Ik ga ervan uit dat we het over gewoon Standaardnederlands hebben, tenzij anders aangegeven. Dan kan _te_ hier niet worden weggelaten. In regionale of andere varianten van het Nederlands liggen de zaken anders.


----------



## ThomasK

Tja, dit vind ik op taaladvies.net: 

"De combinatie van _durven_ met een infinitief met _te_ (_Ze durven niet in het donker naar huis te gaan_) is standaardtaal in het hele taalgebied. _Ze durven niet in het donker naar huis gaan _is *alleen standaardtaal in België.*
In bepaalde gevallen kan het woordje _te_ wel in de standaardtaal in het hele taalgebied weggelaten worden."

Hopelijk is standaardtaal in België ook standaardtaal...


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> Ik ga ervan uit dat we het over gewoon Standaardnederlands hebben, tenzij anders aangegeven. Dan kan _te_ hier niet worden weggelaten. In regionale of andere varianten van het Nederlands liggen de zaken anders.




Ik neem aan dat N-ers op hun native taalgevoel kunnen afgaan zonder de ingewikkelde grammatica hierover te moeten bemeesteren.

De gedachte dat, te  of geen te, de betekenis in niets verandert, is troostrijk.


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Tja, dit vind ik op taaladvies.net:
> 
> "De combinatie van _durven_ met een infinitief met _te_ (_Ze durven niet in het donker naar huis te gaan_) is standaardtaal in het hele taalgebied. _Ze durven niet in het donker naar huis gaan _is *alleen standaardtaal in België.*
> In bepaalde gevallen kan het woordje _te_ wel in de standaardtaal in het hele taalgebied weggelaten worden."
> 
> Hopelijk is standaardtaal in België ook standaardtaal...



Tja de kunst is te weten wanneer wel of niet weg te laten. 

"Durven neer te pennen" wist ik dat het goed was (openingspost).
Ik denk dat ik, voortgaande mijn taalgevoel van aan de onderkant van de Nederlandse grens,  een hoop te's tref en een hoop te's mis. 


"Zoiets neerpennen, je moet het maar durven" "Zoiets neerpennen is een belediging". Ik zie daar geen graten in. 
Zoiets neer te pennen, je moet het maar durven"  "Zoiets neer te pennen is een belediging". Hier is een  verholen "om..te" constructie gebruikt. Kan, maar moet niet, naar mijn gevoel.


----------



## Peterdg

ThomasK said:


> Hopelijk is standaardtaal in België ook standaardtaal...


Natuurlijk.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Ik neem aan dat N-ers op hun native taalgevoel kunnen afgaan zonder de ingewikkelde grammatica hierover te moeten bemeesteren.


Het heeft niets met nationaliteit te maken en het is heus niet zo ingewikkeld. Het gaat om pure routine. Als je de standaardvariant van het Nederlands gewend bent en die goed beheerst, gaat het gebruik van _durven + te_ vanzelf, zonder nadenken. Zelfs mijn neefjes die in het buitenland wonen en voor wie het Nederlands slechts een tweede taal is, kunnen het.


----------



## ThomasK

Native taalgevoel: er speelt natuurlijk mee dat wij weinig rolmodellen hebben in Vlaanderen en dat standaardtaal _als zodanig_ niet direct prestige oplevert, zou ik zeggen. Wij lijken te schipperen tussen dialect en standaardtaal, voor sommigen een manier om enige status te verwerven zonder te veel afstand te creëren van de massa - of is het gemakzucht? Ik merkte dat veel collega's van mij op school daarom een soort dialect spraken, soms zonder het nog te beseffen.
Onlangs stond ik op een stand en het viel mij opnieuw op: in deze buurt is dialect nog altijd zeer courant, maar toch switchten sommigen op onze stand over naar AN voor "publieke" mededelingen - of ten minste iets met die "klank", maar met fouten waarvan ze zich niet bewust leken, zoals "Iets voor te drinken?" Maar natuurlijk kun je het leren als je goede modellen hebt (c.q. leerkrachten) en ambitie.


----------



## bibibiben

Er is inderdaad nog aardig wat onduidelijkheid over de weglaatbaarheid van _te _in combinatie met _durven_ (en ook _hoeven_)_. _De ANS besteedt er flink wat aandacht aan: Weglaatbaarheid van te bij infinitieven. In andere gevallen is het gebruik van _te_ in combinatie met _durven_ rechttoe-rechtaan, maar zijn er regionale verschillen. Zie hiervoor Durven.


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> Het heeft niets met nationaliteit te maken en het is heus niet zo ingewikkeld. Het gaat om pure routine. Als je de standaardvariant van het Nederlands gewend bent en die goed beheerst, gaat het gebruik van _durven + te_ vanzelf, zonder nadenken. Zelfs mijn neefjes die in het buitenland wonen en voor wie het Nederlands slechts een tweede taal is, kunnen het.


Als ik als Nederlander geboren en getogen was, had ik geen levenslange worsteling  voor de beheersing van  algemeen Nederlands moeten leveren. Het heeft alles met nationaliteit te maken. Voor wonderkinderen ligt dat misschien anders.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Er is inderdaad nog aardig wat onduidelijkheid over de weglaatbaarheid van _te _in combinatie met _durven_ (en ook _hoeven_)_. _De ANS besteedt er flink wat aandacht aan: Weglaatbaarheid van te bij infinitieven. In andere gevallen is het gebruik van _te_ in combinatie met _durven_ rechttoe-rechtaan, maar zijn er regionale verschillen. Zie hiervoor Durven.





> Regionaal (met name in België voorkomend) _*is een infinitief zonder te altijd mogelijk*_; in de standaardtaal kan _te_ alleen onder bepaalde voorwaarden weggelaten worden (zie
> 
> ). Voorbeelden:




OK, Thx.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Als ik als Nederlander geboren en getogen was, had ik geen levenslange worsteling voor de beheersing van algemeen Nederlands moeten leveren. Het heeft alles met nationaliteit te maken.


Een Nederlandse professor taalkunde heeft ooit op de radio gezegd (Radio 1; de naam van de professor ben ik helaas vergeten)

"Jullie Vlamingen zijn altijd aan het zeuren of iets juist of fout is. In Nederland speelt dat helemaal niet: voor een Nederlander is wat hij spreekt Nederlands en dus is het juist."


----------



## bibibiben

Peterdg said:


> Een Nederlandse professor taalkunde heeft ooit op de radio gezegd (Radio 1; de naam van de professor ben ik helaas vergeten)
> 
> "Jullie Vlamingen zijn altijd aan het zeuren of iets juist of fout is. In Nederland speelt dat helemaal niet: voor een Nederlander is wat hij spreekt Nederlands en dus is het juist."



Nou, dat is wel een erg gechargeerde uitspraak. Er is ook in Nederland een eindeloos gekissebis over wat correct is, waarbij Nederlanders elkaar geducht de maat kunnen nemen. Wel zal een Nederlander eerder zijn incorrect geachte Nederlands liefdevol omarmen ('zo spreek ik nou eenmaal') dan waarschijnlijk een Vlaming zou doen.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Als ik als Nederlander geboren en getogen was, had ik geen levenslange worsteling voor de beheersing van  algemeen Nederlands moeten leveren. Het heeft alles met nationaliteit te maken.


Nee, dat is niet waar. Er zijn naar verhouding weinig Vlamingen die vlot algemeen Nederlands spreken, maar ze zijn er wel.

Als het een levenslange worsteling is, is er maar één conclusie mogelijk: dan pak je het verkeerd aan. Het zit met andere woorden tussen je oren, bij jou en vele anderen. Kijk gewoon even naar de recentste onderwerpen op dit forum. Telkens als erop wordt gewezen hoe je iets in het Standaardnederlands zegt (bv. _opkijken tegen iemand_), gaan Vlaamse forumleden in de verdediging en wijzen dat gegeven af in plaats van er hun voordeel mee te doen. Wat ik waarneem is dus eigenlijk geen worsteling om algemeen Nederlands te beheersen maar integendeel een worsteling om toch vooral maar geen algemeen Nederlands te hoeven leren. Zo krijg je een taal of taalvariëteit natuurlijk nooit onder de knie. Je moet het ook _willen_.


----------



## Peterdg

Hans M. said:


> Er zijn naar verhouding weinig Vlamingen die vlot algemeen Nederlands spreken, maar ze zijn er wel.


Heet jij Geert van Istendael of zo?

Hoe haal je het in je hoofd om zoiets te durven zeggen? Ik veronderstel dat jij je als een van die weinigen beschouwt.



Hans M. said:


> Nee, dat is niet waar. Er zijn naar verhouding weinig Vlamingen die vlot algemeen Nederlands spreken, maar ze zijn er wel.
> 
> Als het een levenslange worsteling is, is er maar één conclusie mogelijk: dan pak je het verkeerd aan. Het zit met andere woorden tussen je oren, bij jou en vele anderen. Kijk gewoon even naar de recentste onderwerpen op dit forum. Telkens als erop wordt gewezen hoe je iets in het Standaardnederlands zegt (bv. _opkijken tegen iemand_), gaan Vlaamse forumleden in de verdediging en wijzen dat gegeven af in plaats van er hun voordeel mee te doen. Wat ik waarneem is dus eigenlijk geen worsteling om algemeen Nederlands te beheersen maar integendeel een worsteling om toch vooral maar geen algemeen Nederlands te hoeven leren. Zo krijg je een taal of taalvariëteit natuurlijk nooit onder de knie. Je moet het ook _willen_.



Deze opmerkingen doen mijn maag keren.

Het tegendeel is waar. Wat als taaleigen wordt beschouwd, is wat men voortdurend hoort en leest in zijn eigen omgeving en niet wat je zou moeten oppikken van wat toevallig één of andere taalridder beweert.

Mensen met het gedachtengoed van Geert van Istendael (en daar bedoel ik ook de taalleraren Nederlands mee die ik in mijn jonge jaren heb meegemaakt) hebben veel kapotgemaakt bij het taalgevoel van de Vlaming met hun onnozel geneuzel. Dat men in Vlaanderen "noemen" en "heten" niet meer juist kan gebruiken, hebben we volledig aan hen te danken. En, ik kan dat bewijzen.

Toen mijn kinderen nog naar de lagere school gingen, stond ik eens aan de uitgang van de school mijn kinderen op te wachten. Daar stond ook een grootmoeder met haar kleindochter. Een andere mevrouw sprak het meisje aan en vroeg: "Hoe heet je?". Geen antwoord. De grootmoeder vraagt dan aan het meisje: "Zeg eens hoe ge noemt?" Geen antwoord. Ten einde raad zegt de grootmoeder dan in het dialect tegen haar kleindochter "Allei, o uutte ga"? (= "allez (_vooruit_), hoe heet ge?"). Kapotgemaakt door taalopvoeding.

Wat betreft "opkijken tegen/naar" in de betekenis van "opzien naar/bewonderen": in Vlaanderen hoor, zie en lees ik altijd "naar". Nu kan het goed zijn dat dat in Nederland anders is, maar niemand moet mij komen vertellen dat "naar" hier verkeerd is of dat ik "tegen" zou moeten gebruiken.


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> Nee, dat is niet waar. Er zijn naar verhouding weinig Vlamingen die vlot algemeen Nederlands spreken, maar ze zijn er wel.
> 
> Als het een levenslange worsteling is, is er maar één conclusie mogelijk: dan pak je het verkeerd aan. Het zit met andere woorden tussen je oren, bij jou en vele anderen. Kijk gewoon even naar de recentste onderwerpen op dit forum. Telkens als erop wordt gewezen hoe je iets in het Standaardnederlands zegt (bv. _opkijken tegen iemand_), gaan Vlaamse forumleden in de verdediging en wijzen dat gegeven af in plaats van er hun voordeel mee te doen. Wat ik waarneem is dus eigenlijk geen worsteling om algemeen Nederlands te beheersen maar integendeel een worsteling om toch vooral maar geen algemeen Nederlands te hoeven leren. Zo krijg je een taal of taalvariëteit natuurlijk nooit onder de knie. Je moet het ook _willen_.



Je bent persoonlijk agressief, vernederend, beledigend en totaal verkeerd in deze . Ook met het verketteren van mijn gebruik van "niet in het minst" zat je er al volkomen naast.


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Hoe haal je het in je hoofd om zoiets te durven zeggen? Ik veronderstel dat jij je als een van die weinigen beschouwt.
> 
> 
> 
> Deze opmerkingen doen mijn maag keren.
> 
> Het tegendeel is waar.
> 
> Wat betreft "opkijken tegen/naar" in de betekenis van "opzien naar/bewonderen": in Vlaanderen hoor, zie en lees ik altijd "naar". Nu kan het goed zijn dat dat in Nederland anders is, maar niemand moet mij komen vertellen dat "naar" hier verkeerd is of dat ik "tegen" zou moeten gebruiken.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Nou, dat is wel een erg gechargeerde uitspraak. Er is ook in Nederland een eindeloos gekissebis over wat correct is, waarbij Nederlanders elkaar geducht de maat kunnen nemen. Wel zal een Nederlander eerder zijn incorrect geachte Nederlands liefdevol omarmen ('zo spreek ik nou eenmaal') dan waarschijnlijk een Vlaming zou doen.



Jullie staan onderling op gelijke voet, tegenover Vlamingen hebben Nederlanders de ascendant, ze zijn normgevend.


----------



## bibibiben

Wie wil mij helpen? Ik begrijp deze passage van Peterdg niet:

"Mensen met het gedachtengoed van Geert van Istendael (en daar bedoel ik ook de taalleraren Nederlands mee die ik in mijn jonge jaren heb meegemaakt) hebben veel kapotgemaakt bij het taalgevoel van de Vlaming met hun onnozel geneuzel. Dat men in Vlaanderen "noemen" en "heten" niet meer juist kan gebruiken, hebben we volledig aan hen te danken. *En, ik kan dat bewijzen.

Toen mijn kinderen nog naar de lagere school gingen, stond ik eens aan de uitgang van de school mijn kinderen op te wachten. Daar stond ook een grootmoeder met haar kleindochter. Een andere mevrouw sprak het meisje aan en vroeg: "Hoe heet je?". Geen antwoord. De grootmoeder vraagt dan aan het meisje: "Zeg eens hoe ge noemt?" Geen antwoord. Ten einde raad zegt de grootmoeder dan in het dialect tegen haar kleindochter "Allei, o uutte ga"? (= "allez (vooruit), hoe heet ge?"). Kapotgemaakt door taalopvoeding.*"

Wat wordt er nu eigenlijk bewezen? Juist kinderen staan erom bekend dat ze vaardig zijn in het  schakelen: met moeder praat ik in dialect, met vader praat ik, als het moet, in dat andere dialect, met opa en oma praat ik (al dan niet gebrekkig) in een variant die eigenlijk niemand nog gebruikt, met de zoon van de buren zal ik af en toe moeten uitwijken naar straattaal, met de juf op school uit ik mij in de standaardtaal etc.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Jullie staan onderling op gelijke voet, tegenover Vlamingen hebben Nederlanders de ascendant, ze zijn normgevend.


Er is in Nederland veel meer variatie dan je denkt. Er is hier geen 'jullie'.

Edit: Er is ook een lawine aan Nederlanders die zich er geen enkele voorstelling van kunnen maken dat zij weleens als normgevend beschouwd zouden kunnen worden door Vlamingen. 'Lawine' is trouwens een understatement.


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> Wie wil mij helpen?


Ikke misschien?

Het gaat niet over het kind maar over de grootmoeder. Wat ik bedoel is dat wanneer de grootmoeder AN spreekt, ze het werkwoord "noemen" gebruikt. Wanneer ze overschakelt op het dialect (dat niet beïnvloed is geweest door _taalopvoeding_), dan gebruikt ze intuïtief "heten", zoals het hoort.

Ik denk dat jullie Nederlanders zich geen juist beeld kunnen vormen van wat er hier aan taalopvoeding werd gedaan (en in sommige gevallen nog wordt gedaan). Er was zelfs een TV programma (Hier spreekt men Nederlands) dat alle dagen werd uitgezonden voor het journaal. Dat zat vol met "zeg niet _dit_, maar zeg _dat_". Op school was dat net hetzelfde. De bedoeling was alle typisch Vlaams constructies, woorden enz. eruit te krijgen. Dat lukt natuurlijk nooit en schept, door de hoeveelheid, alleen verwarring bij de taalgebruiker omdat wat hij constant hoort in het dagelijkse leven, niet overeenkomt met wat men er probeert uit te krijgen.


----------



## bibibiben

Peterdg said:


> Het gaat niet over het kind maar over de grootmoeder. Wat ik bedoel is dat wanneer de grootmoeder AN spreekt, ze het werkwoord "noemen" gebruikt. Wanneer ze overschakelt op het dialect (dat niet beïnvloed is geweest door _taalopvoeding_), dan gebruikt ze intuïtief "heten", zoals het hoort.



Ach, zoals het hoort... Accepteer gewoon dat er dialecten bestaan. De standaard wil niet weten van 'noemen' noch van 'uten'. Dat 'uten' dichter bij 'heten' staat, doet er voor de standaard niet toe.



Peterdg said:


> Ik denk dat jullie Nederlanders...



Hier wilde ik subiet afhaken. Sodemieter op, dacht ik direct. Wat nou 'jullie Nederlanders'? Is er dan geen enkel besef in Vlaanderen van de diversiteit hier? Met tegenzin heb ik toch doorgelezen.



Peterdg said:


> zich geen juist beeld kunnen vormen van wat er hier aan taalopvoeding werd gedaan (en in sommige gevallen nog wordt gedaan). Er was zelfs een TV programma (Hier spreekt men Nederlands) dat alle dagen werd uitgezonden voor het journaal. Dat zat vol met "zeg niet _dit_, maar zeg _dat_".



Dat nu is het probleem/verdriet van Vlaanderen. De gemiddelde Nederlander is zich er niet bewust van hoe men zich in Vlaanderen heeft kunnen laten kwellen door een elitaire bovenlaag. Ja, er is een 'taalelite' in Nederland, maar nee, die elite is waarschijnlijk niet zo allesoverheersend als in Vlaanderen.




Peterdg said:


> Op school was dat net hetzelfde. De bedoeling was alle typisch Vlaams constructies, woorden enz. eruit te krijgen. Dat lukt natuurlijk nooit en schept, door de hoeveelheid, alleen verwarring bij de taalgebruiker omdat wat hij constant hoort in het dagelijkse leven, niet overeenkomt met wat men er probeert uit te krijgen.



Dit is voor veel Nederlanders herkenbaarder. De school wringt, kneedt, duwt en stuwt. Hondsvermoeiend.


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> Hier wilde ik subiet afhaken. Sodemieter op, dacht ik direct.


Ik wil je helemaal niet overstuur maken door te generaliseren.

Ik ben me heel goed bewust van de taal-diversiteit in Nederland. Maar ik denk wel dat ik hier een punt heb: zoals je zelf al aangeeft, hebben jullie niet echt  te lijden gehad onder die afbrekende taalridderdictatuur.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Wie wil mij helpen? Ik begrijp deze passage van Peterdg niet:
> 
> "
> *
> Toen mijn kinderen nog naar de lagere school gingen, stond ik eens aan de uitgang van de school mijn kinderen op te wachten. Daar stond ook een grootmoeder met haar kleindochter. Een andere mevrouw sprak het meisje aan en vroeg: "Hoe heet je?". Geen antwoord. De grootmoeder vraagt dan aan het meisje: "Zeg eens hoe ge noemt?" Geen antwoord. Ten einde raad zegt de grootmoeder dan in het dialect tegen haar kleindochter "Allei, o uutte ga"? (= "allez (vooruit), hoe heet ge?"). Kapotgemaakt door taalopvoeding.*"
> 
> .



mmmm



Ik snapte die redenering  van uuten/noemen/heten ook niet. Behalve misschien als je uuten interpreteert als correct, aangezien het overeenkomt met heten????
In het West Vlaams luidt het altijd "oe noemde gie" of zoiets (ik gebruikte  mijn dialect al eeuwen niet meer, zelfs thuis niet, ik was een dappere algemene taalridder).


----------



## eno2

> Peterdg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Op school was dat net hetzelfde. De bedoeling was alle typisch Vlaams constructies, woorden enz. eruit te krijgen.
> 
> 
> 
> Ik herinner me niet zonder enige afkeer dat ik tot mijn 18-de op school nooit dialect mocht spreken. Ook niet tijdens de recreatie.
> 
> 
> 
> Dat lukt natuurlijk nooit en schept, door de hoeveelheid, alleen verwarring bij de taalgebruiker omdat wat hij constant hoort in het dagelijkse leven, niet overeenkomt met wat men er probeert uit te krijgen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the crux. De Nederlandse jongeren horen in Nederland Nederlands om zich heen. In intieme kring en in de sociale omgeving. Het wordt er met de paplepel ingegoten. Dat bedoel ik met native. En dat wij er moeten voor worstelen. Levenslang. Ik kan bovendien verzekeren dat er van de mijn hele lerarenstaf slechts absolute uitzonderigen het algemeen Nederlands beheersten (toentertijd). Ik mag hopen dat dat veranderd is?
> 
> [
Click to expand...


----------



## Red Arrow

bibibiben said:


> Is er dan geen enkel besef in Vlaanderen van de diversiteit hier?


Nee, dat is er niet nee. Als ik hier iemand vertel dat er in Nederland eigenlijk meer dan één accent is, dan word ik raar aangekeken.
Typisch Vlaamse gedachtegang: "Op NPO 1/2/3 praat iedereen hetzelfde, dus dan zal het hele land wel zo praten."



Hans M. said:


> Als het een levenslange worsteling is, is er maar één conclusie mogelijk: dan pak je het verkeerd aan.


Mee eens.


Hans M. said:


> Kijk gewoon even naar de recentste onderwerpen op dit forum. Telkens als erop wordt gewezen hoe je iets in het Standaardnederlands zegt (bv. _opkijken tegen iemand_), gaan Vlaamse forumleden in de verdediging en wijzen dat gegeven af in plaats van er hun voordeel mee te doen. Wat ik waarneem is dus eigenlijk geen worsteling om algemeen Nederlands te beheersen maar integendeel een worsteling om toch vooral maar geen algemeen Nederlands te hoeven leren. Zo krijg je een taal of taalvariëteit natuurlijk nooit onder de knie. Je moet het ook _willen_.


Is dat niet wat overdreven? Ik lees niet alles op dit forum, maar ik heb niet het gevoel dat Vlamingen hier alles staan tegen te spreken.



Peterdg said:


> Mensen met het gedachtengoed van Geert van Istendael (en daar bedoel ik ook de taalleraren Nederlands mee die ik in mijn jonge jaren heb meegemaakt) hebben veel kapotgemaakt bij het taalgevoel van de Vlaming met hun onnozel geneuzel.


Ik heb wel het gevoel dat het onderwijs erg veranderd is in de tussentijd, moest je daar blij van worden.

Ten eerste: De mensen die nu zo'n 20 jaar oud zijn, hebben nooit spellingswijzigingen meegemaakt. De meesten hebben niet het gevoel dat de Nederlandse taal een ramp is.

Ten tweede: Vele kinderen groeien op met een mengeling van tussentaal (op school en thuis) en AN (op tv en op school). Dat maakt het makkelijker voor hen om fatsoenlijk AN te leren.

Ten derde: Ik kan dit niet bewijzen, maar volgens mij zijn de huidige Vlaamse taalleerkrachten gewoon minder dictatoriaal dan hun voorgangers. Zij zijn ook opgegroeid in die "taaldictatuur" of hoe jullie het hier ook noemen, en zij vonden dat ook niet leuk. Mijn leerkrachten wouden wel dat je AN praatte tijdens een spreekbeurt (inclusief juiste uitspraak, dus geen Brabantse oo) maar voor de rest waren ze vrij flexibel.*

Helaas is er ook minder goed nieuws. Bij mijn Antwerpse familie leren ze gewoon helemaal geen AN meer. Tijdens een spreekbeurt wordt er blijkbaar gewoon tussentaal gebrabbeld en de leerkrachten kunnen blijkbaar zelf niet eens AN?! Ze leren kinderen gewoon van jongs af aan dat het "toch niet mogelijk is om je Antwerps accent kwijt te raken, dus dan heeft het ook geen nut om fatsoenlijk AN te leren". (Dat vind ik zo'n onzin. Je accent veranderen is alleen maar moeilijk als je jezelf wijsmaakt dat het moeilijk is...)

*Op één man na dan. Hij was zelfs fan van Geert van Istendael. Hij zei dat de term "standaardtaal in België" gewoon verzonnen is door de Van Dale om Vlamingen te laten zien hoe fout ze zijn. Hij liet ons lijstjes vanbuiten leren met dingen die volgens hem fout zijn, inclusief doodnormale woorden als "onderlijnen". Desalniettemin had hij een bloedhekel aan Nederlanders


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Mee eens.


Jij bent in de kortste keren foutloos AN beginnen presteren?

Ik had me daartoe een inslapend Nederlands woordenboek moeten aanschaffen of ten minste in Nederland gaan wonen (een jaar of vijf).

Hans M wreef me onterecht het verkeerd gebruik van "niet in het minst aan" hier. Zo te zien "worstelt" hij ook soms nog met moeilijkheden.


----------



## Chimel

Peterdg said:


> Ik denk dat jullie Nederlanders zich geen juist beeld kunnen vormen van wat er hier aan taalopvoeding werd gedaan (en in sommige gevallen nog wordt gedaan). Er was zelfs een TV programma (Hier spreekt men Nederlands) dat alle dagen werd uitgezonden voor het journaal. Dat zat vol met "zeg niet _dit_, maar zeg _dat_". Op school was dat net hetzelfde.


Een kleine vraag, Peter: toen ik (hééél lang geleden...) Nederlandse lessen aan volwassenen gaf (Franstalige Brusselaars), moest ik voortdurend zaken als "voor te maken" verbeteren (letterlijke vertaling van het Frans "pour faire"). Ik denk niet dat mijn chef akkoord was geweest indien ik had gezegd dat dit goed Nederlands was. Zou jij dat bij een leerling aanvaarden?

Later, in een totaal andere job, herinner ik me nog goed een Vlaamse collega (Brusselaar) die zei "Dat is voor te wassen" en andere soortgelijke zaken.

Waarom zouden we dat bij hem moeten aanvaarden omdat hij toevallig een Vlaamse Brusselaar is (en het is dus "zijn taal", hij heeft het recht om daarmee te doen wat hij wil) en niet bij een Franstalige Brusselaar die Nederlands aanleert?


----------



## Red Arrow

Chimel said:


> Een kleine vraag, Peter: toen ik (hééél lang geleden...) Nederlandse lessen aan volwassenen gaf (Franstalige Brusselaars), moest ik voortdurend zaken als "voor te maken" verbeteren (letterlijke vertaling van het Frans "pour faire"). Ik denk niet dat mijn chef akkoord was geweest indien ik had gezegd dat dit goed Nederlands was. Zou jij dat bij een leerling aanvaarden?
> 
> Later, in een totaal andere job, herinner ik me nog goed een Vlaamse collega (Brusselaar) die zei "Dat is voor te wassen" en andere soortgelijke zaken.
> 
> Waarom zouden dat bij hem moeten aanvaarden omdat hij toevallig een Vlaamse Brusselaar is (en het is dus "zijn taal", hij heeft het recht om daarmee te doen wat hij wil) en niet bij een Franstalige Brusselaar die Nederlaands aanleert?


De reden dat Franstalige Brusselaars aangeleerd krijgen (of zouden moeten krijgen) is vooral omdat het verwarrend is. Wat bedoel je met "Dat is voor te wassen"? "Dat is voor de was(mand)"?


eno2 said:


> Jij bent in de kortste keren foutloos AN beginnen presteren?
> 
> Ik had me daartoe een inslapend Nederlands woordenboek moeten aanschaffen of ten minste in Nederland gaan wonen (een jaar of vijf).
> 
> Hans M wreef me onterecht het verkeerd gebruik van "niet in het minst aan" hier. Zo te zien "worstelt" hij ook soms nog met moeilijkheden.


Ik bedoelde dat ik het met Hans M. eens ben dat het als Vlaming zeker niet onmogelijk is om AN te leren. Met zo'n instelling geraak je toch nergens? Hoe kan je nu vordering boeken als je de hele tijd maar denkt: "Dat lukt me toch niet."


----------



## Chimel

Hij bedoelde: dat dient om te wassen. Misschien een slecht voorbeeld maar hij maakte constant net van die fouten die ik een paar jaar daarvoor bij mijn studenten had moeten verbeteren, waaronder "voor te" met een werkwoord.

Of ook : "Men heeft mij hier een aantal zaken doen doen..." (die zin heb ik letterlijk onthouden, dat "doen doen" klinkt nog in mijn oren ).

Ik bedoel met die voorbeelden: soms is er toch wel ruimte voor een klein TV-programma of zo met tips à la "zeg dit niet, maar zeg dat", neen?


----------



## Red Arrow

Chimel said:


> Hij bedoelde: dat dient om te wassen. Misschien een slecht voorbeeld maar hij maakte constant net van die fouten die ik een paar jaar daarvoor bij mijn studenten had moeten verbeteren, waaronder "voor te" met een werkwoord.


O, dom van me. Ik zou dus "Da's om iets mee te wassen" zeggen 

Voor Nederlandse Brusselaars is het sowieso moeilijker om Nederlands en Frans uit elkaar te halen. Het is jammer dat ze zulke fouten maken, maar ik begrijp het wel.


Chimel said:


> Ik bedoel met die voorbeelden: soms is er toch wel ruimte voor een klein TV-programma of zo met tips à la "zeg dit niet, maar zeg dat", neen?


Absoluut, maar geen kat die daar nog naar gaat kijken, denk ik. (Of zoals ze in Nederland zeggen: geen hond )


----------



## eno2

Nog even over taalworstelen:
De enige taal waarmee ik nooit geworsteld heb, is mijn moedertaal, het West Vlaams. Een dialect moeilijk begrijpbaar voor buitenstaanders, met vele Franse bastaardwoorden, (net zoals de "ketjes" haha) gezien de menigvuldige Franse bezettingen tegen wiens gevolgen we hebben moeten taalworstelen, naast vechten, net zoals tegen de latere pogingen tot verfransing door de eigen en externe francofone elite. In zes andere talen heb ik wisselende niveau's bereikt. Van bijna-proficiency tot aanmodderen.
Ik heb ook wel eens een worsteling opgegeven


----------

